# Official Greek Proficiency Exams



## wka

Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you all know, in case of interest, that the annual Greek Proficiency Exams (the ones that the Greek government actually recognizes and that allow you to work in certain fields, etc) are now accepting applications.

This is a quite useful thing to have in your file. If you pass the exam, you get a certificate stating the level and the grade (καλώς, λίαν καλώς, άριστα). If you get άριστα on Level 4, you can teach at a Greek university - so it seems to be taken pretty seriously.

I just did my application today . Here are the details, for those who are less familiar with the test.

The exam is administered on May 11 (Levels 1 and 2) and May 12 (Levels 3 and 4). It's ONLY given once per year, so if you miss out this year, you will have to wait til May 2011!!

The exam is given by Exam Centers sprinkled around the country. If you are going to be outside of Greece in May, there are exam centers all over the world (for example, the Greek Embassy in Washington, DC offers the exam).

You can find the exam center closest to you in their list here.

By the way, the Athens exam center is at the Hellenic American Union.

You have to decide now which level you want to test for, level 1 being the easiest and level 4 being supposedly quite advanced. You aren't allowed to change your mind about which one you want to take once you sign up, but you can sign up for more than one level at a time, since they don't overlap.

Levels 1 and 2 cost €65 each and Levels 3 and 4 cost €75 each.

Please note that you must sign up THIS MONTH (February)! They are very strict about this (which is why I didn't manage to do this last year....)

When you are ready to sign up, call up your testing center and ask for the bank account number where they want the money deposited to. Then visit the testing center in person and bring with you:

- your receipt with your full name on it from your deposit
- a photocopy of your passport (you do not need to have επικύρωση on this)

And that's it! You will have to fill out a 4-page questionnaire and a 1-page application but there's nothing surprising on it.

They told me to start looking for a mailer with information in it around April 20 or so. 

About the exam itself:
It's in four parts: listening, reading, writing, and speaking. The first three parts take about 4 hours (for Level 4 - not sure about the other levels), and happen on the date I mentioned above; the speaking part happens separately by appointment at some time from May 11 until May 31. The exam center will arrange this with you and another examinee (you have to talk to each other, that's the speaking portion of the exam).

The organization responsible for the exam puts out some sort of book about the exam to help you study. I haven't seen it but a friend of mine is going to give me his copy so once I've seen it I can describe it and whether I think it's worth getting. 

More info here.


----------



## wka

So... I talked to some people who have already taken the exam and they all agreed that it is REALLY EASY - so why not go for it?


----------



## Cairokid

Thanks .. very useful information. I think I will aim for 2011 though as I need to study more!!

Let us know how you got on.


----------



## JuliaT

That is really interesting and useful information wka, thank you. I am taking a Greek language course at the NELLE now and they have told us nothing of this!! Your help is appreciated.


----------



## scoobie

wka said:


> So... I talked to some people who have already taken the exam and they all agreed that it is REALLY EASY - so why not go for it?


HI
Wondering how everyone got on with the test, i have to say i dispute the "really easy" comment. I took the test yesterday morning (11th) and found the reading part difficult. Compared to the previous papers i looked at to help prepare myself it was a confusing paper. The time given for the writting of two letters seemed pretty tight also. Anyway just have to sit and wait for the results now. Anyone else out there who took the exams ??? I know the harder levels are today (12th).
Good luck to all .


----------



## wka

I'm taking mine today (level 4) and I'll post back tonight with how it went. Despite having heard that it was really easy from others who took it in the past, I'll admit to being a little nervous about it! My first ever exam in a foreign country. Well I'll let you know how it goes. I hope we both get άριστα Scoobie!


----------



## scoobie

Good luck for today, do not forget to take a pencil and rubber to write things out in rough, especially useful for the listening part then you can go over it in pen.


----------



## wka

thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## wka

Here is my experience with the exam. This might be helpful to anyone who plans to take it next year!

Greek Proficiency Exam, Level 4, May 12:

The exam was held at a building on Sina St. We were supposed to get there at 1:45pm but I misjudged how long it would take me to walk there (I went a back way and it turned out to be really close!) and I got there at 1:10. I talked to some of the others who were there and got a feel for who all takes the exam. It was mostly (80%) Greeks, born and raised in Greece, who were either graduating from or had graduated from a foreign high school in Greece (British High School, for example), who needed the certificate for work. They were all native speakers who had been speaking, reading, writing Greek all their lives, and they were looking at this as simply a waste of their time and money but something they were forced to do anyway. There was no chance that they would not get the highest grade so they were just playing around, being kids, hanging out. The other 20% were people like me - women married to Greek men (and yes, we were ALL women by my estimation). Some had lived in Greece for a long time (one for 17 years), others not as long, and all wanted the certificate for some bureaucratic purpose. I didn't talk to anyone who just wanted it for fun (which is why I wanted it).

At 1:45pm, they directed us to our testing rooms (there were two, I would estimate about 150 people in each), and then around 2:15 we started with Reading Comprehension. There were two newspaper articles, and as far as I could tell they were taken directly from the newspaper, not made more difficult or easier. They were not difficult, because if you can read a newspaper article, then you can read that. The questions about them were pretty straightforward but if you didn't know even one word, you would get it wrong. It was obvious that in some cases they were just testing knowledge of one particular word. The first one was multiple choice questions and the second one was fill in the blank with phrases that you chose from a phrase bank (with many extra choices that weren't used). The first one was testing how well you understood the vocabulary. The second one was obviously testing grammar and idiomatic knowledge. The third section was an article with the paragraphs all in the wrong order, and you had to put them in the right order, plus two extraneous paragraphs that you had to identify as not belonging to the article. Obviously as long as you could read the article, this was not difficult.

The second section was listening. There were three "radio shows" that we had to listen to and answer questions about. We got to hear each one twice and there was plenty of time to answer the questions. They spoke at a natural pace, i.e., quite a lot slower than an average radio program would go, so this was quite easy.

Third section was essays. There were two topics and you had to write both of them. There was SO MUCH TIME it was ridiculous. Some people used the whole time but I would say 90% of people finished with a half hour left over. Both topics were really easy to write about. They were nothing requiring prior knowledge. Having specialized vocabulary REALLY helps on these kinds of things so I would say make sure you have that down (I made use of specialized vocabulary from fields like the environment, health, the media, psychology, education, and tourism) but you can generally work in whatever you want, as the essay is quite open. 

In all cases there was PLENTY of time - too much time, really.

The last section was the spoken portion. For this, each person was matched up with a partner. It was about 15 minutes with two examiners. They started out by asking us about ourselves. At that point you're saying things you've already said a thousand times before. They do that to relax you and put you at ease. Then they ask more specific questions (of a philosophical nature) and you have to say if you agree or not. Lastly there was a role-playing game where you have to speak to your partner. It was only a small part though; mainly you are talking to the examiners and not to your partner. My partner was at a much lower level than I was, so this was a good thing, because it took her forever to say anything, and if it had just been she and I talking to each other, I don't know if I would have had a chance to display my level of fluency. At any rate, the examiners were very fair in allocating time to both people and they were extremely nice and put you right at ease.

Overall I found the entire experience fun and intellectually stimulating, but in no way difficult. Because it's an exam there's a certain level of intensity in the way you're feeling (anxiety or whatever) but the exam itself was very fair and although I could see there were some "trick questions," as long as you knew what you were reading/hearing, you could sort it out. The writing part was probably the best for anyone since it's entirely open and you have SO much time to display whatever you want. I really enjoyed it and would HIGHLY recommend this experience to anyone who is thinking about doing it. I'll post back when I hear the results so people have a general idea of how long it takes to get the results - although I expect to hear that I passed at the end of July and to get the certificate in September, as that is what they said.


----------



## scoobie

Hi
Wow you sound like you did really well in it. I guess you are extremely fluent in Greek, i think for people like me, general conversation and dealing with daily issues it is important to take the time to have a private teacher to prepare you for the structure of the exam. I did it myself and to be honest i get really stressed in exams and found myself full of anxiety at the beginning but it lessoned after the first paper. I think for anyone thinking of spending the money to take these certificates and the cost of ferries and hotels be sure that you have had some advice about your level of competance. I would not advise that you just go for it without having some private lessons beforehand. All in all it cost me nealy 300 euros , hotel , ferry , test etc. and in hindsight i should have spent more time with the preparation and started up my lessons again.
I think it is an important certificate to get, not just for the fact it is a requirement for some people but for the satisfaction of getting it. It is possible to order back papers from previous years and maybe order quite a few to get a clearer idea of the process. 
Take the time to look at the links that WKA gave .


----------



## wka

Scoobie, that is a very good point - in my case, I live only a few blocks from the test center, so it cost me nothing more than the cost of the exam itself (€75 in 2010). I am fluent, as I minored in Modern Greek in college and took Greek classes daily for 3.5 years plus several graduate level courses, plus I've lived in Greece for almost a year. So I do think it will depend a lot on one's preparation, in my case I definitely felt well prepared but if someone hasn't taken FORMAL Greek classes it will probably be difficult as they do look at things like grammar, syntax, spelling - it's not just vocabulary and accent and making oneself understood. I think the advice to have someone who knows the exam tell you which level to take is the best because if you THINK you're level 4 (for example) but really you're level 3, you've wasted not just the €75 but ALSO an entire YEAR because the exam is only given ONCE every year (every May).


----------



## Kalamatapleez

*Is this Official Greek Proficiency Exam new?*

Hello wka,
Thanks so much much for all the info. on the Greek Proficiency Exam! I'm a bit confused as to whether I need to take this exam as well? Do you need it to teach English in Greece? Boy, I am way behind. 

I was born here in the U.S., and lived in Thessaloniki, Greece 20 years ago. I got my high school Diploma here in the U.S. and before I could teach at the frontistiria in Thessaloniki I was told I needed the Greek High School Diploma in Greece as well. So, I studied and got one of those as well. I also got a Certificate of Proficiency in English from the English Language Institute, Universtiy of Michigan. I attended the British Coucil and completed all their courses as well. I now have a Bachelor's Degree in Elementary Education that I received here in Florida with an ESOL endorsement. Thanks so much.


----------



## wka

Yes, you probably do - unless you're a Greek citizen, are you? - and even then, you might, if you don't still have your Greek diploma. As a non-Greek citizen, you most likely will need to pass the Greek exam. It's offered every May but make sure you sign up in February (or maybe March).

Also, if you're not a Greek or EU citizen, there are many rules to be aware of before you come to Greece, so post back if you're unsure of the new rules. (Don't think for a moment that things are like they were 20 years ago!! LOL!!! )


----------



## Kalamatapleez

wka said:


> Yes, you probably do - unless you're a Greek citizen, are you? - and even then, you might, if you don't still have your Greek diploma. As a non-Greek citizen, you most likely will need to pass the Greek exam. It's offered every May but make sure you sign up in February (or maybe March).
> 
> Also, if you're not a Greek or EU citizen, there are many rules to be aware of before you come to Greece, so post back if you're unsure of the new rules. (Don't think for a moment that things are like they were 20 years ago!! LOL!!! )



Thank you so much for responding! I really appreciate it. I am not a Greek citizen, but both my parents were born in Greece and I have a Greek tautothta. I also have a Greek High School Diploma from back then. I guess I'm a little confused because I taught English at the frontistiria in Greece back then. I lived in Thessaloniki on and off for seven years. Don't they consider that? I mean have things changed that much? WOW! I'm in for a big surprise. What else should I be worried about? My husband was also born in the U.S. of greek descent as well. What paperwork do we need to move there? My kids? Both were born here. It's really nice to finally talk with someone.


----------



## wka

It will depend on where you are a citizen. If you are not a citizen of any one of the EU countries, you will have to go through a non-EU citizen application process, which takes forever (I started mine May 2009 and I'm still waiting, although I got word yesterday that it's in the final stage at the last Ministry that it has to go through) and is quite expensive. 

What I recommend, and I recommend this VERY STRONGLY, is that you and your husband (and your children) get Greek citizenship on the basis of your Greek descent, which is possible, and will make your lives 900 times easier. 

Things have changed drastically in the past few years. If you do not have Greek citizenship (or citizenship of another EU country), then you cannot come to Greece for the purpose of living and/or working here without a special visa already in your passport (you then start the residence permit application on arrival). 

Long gone are the days when you could come to Greece on an American passport (built-in tourist visa for 3 months) and start your application to live here sometime in the last month of your 3-month tourist visa. I have done that back in 2001 and I remember it, it was easy and straightforward at the police station. That is no longer part of the process at all.

Now, when you are in the US, you start an application process for a visa through the Greek embassy or consulate that your state is associated with. (I was living in VA so I used the Embassy in Washington, DC - it varies obviously and is not up to you to "pick" your closest consulate/embassy). Your consulate will provide you with a several page application (which is also downloadable from the Greek Embassy in USA website. Together with all the necessary documentation which you will already have collected (including: certificate of health, proof of insurance, proof of housing, proof of employment and salary, travel documents (passport and air tickets), FBI background check, proof of sufficient savings, passport photos, and the cost of the visa itself) you have a one-on-one interview at the Embassy (some consulates may not require the in-person interview) and they will send you your passport a few days later through the mail, with the visa in it.

Once you arrive in Greece, you must visit a specific public hospital and get a chest x-ray and a TB test, and go back to have the TB test read, and pick up a certificate from the hospital. Then you have to have your proof of insurance translated by the official translation service of the government. Together with a fee (several hundred euros), you file another application with the government, who give you a piece of blue paper with your photo on it. This piece of paper is proof that you have applied to live in Greece legally - but it is not an actual permit and all you can do with it is prove, on demand of the authorities, that you are not illegal. It is not right to work. At some point, and it's up to you to keep calling and asking, they will issue the actual residence permit. You have to go with your passport and they will put a sticker in your passport.

There is a huge backlog and it takes months. It's supposed to take 2 months. I have had my blue paper since September and it's now June and I still haven't received it. Mine was only for one year anyway, meaning it would expire in September, so even if I do get it, it will only be valid for a few weeks. 

I'm reapplying in a few weeks for a different (5 year) permit on the basis of being married to my Greek husband which is a totally different process, but for you, you would do the above, unless you choose to adopt Greek citizenship. 

Given the circumstances, I think you'd be absolutely crazy not to. It won't affect your US citizenship, and it's your right to do so.

All of that aside -------- 

You probably don't need to take the Greek exam IF you still have your Greek diploma. It's required of Greek citizens IF they have graduated from a foreign high school. So as long as you can produce your diploma in combination with your new Greek citizenship, you should be okay.

But it's not a big deal to take the exam - it's not expensive. The main problem with it is that it's only once a year and you have to wait four months for the certificate.


----------



## Kalamatapleez

wka said:


> It will depend on where you are a citizen. If you are not a citizen of any one of the EU countries, you will have to go through a non-EU citizen application process, which takes forever (I started mine May 2009 and I'm still waiting, although I got word yesterday that it's in the final stage at the last Ministry that it has to go through) and is quite expensive.
> 
> What I recommend, and I recommend this VERY STRONGLY, is that you and your husband (and your children) get Greek citizenship on the basis of your Greek descent, which is possible, and will make your lives 900 times easier.
> 
> Things have changed drastically in the past few years. If you do not have Greek citizenship (or citizenship of another EU country), then you cannot come to Greece for the purpose of living and/or working here without a special visa already in your passport (you then start the residence permit application on arrival).
> 
> Long gone are the days when you could come to Greece on an American passport (built-in tourist visa for 3 months) and start your application to live here sometime in the last month of your 3-month tourist visa. I have done that back in 2001 and I remember it, it was easy and straightforward at the police station. That is no longer part of the process at all.
> 
> Now, when you are in the US, you start an application process for a visa through the Greek embassy or consulate that your state is associated with. (I was living in VA so I used the Embassy in Washington, DC - it varies obviously and is not up to you to "pick" your closest consulate/embassy). Your consulate will provide you with a several page application (which is also downloadable from the Greek Embassy in USA website. Together with all the necessary documentation which you will already have collected (including: certificate of health, proof of insurance, proof of housing, proof of employment and salary, travel documents (passport and air tickets), FBI background check, proof of sufficient savings, passport photos, and the cost of the visa itself) you have a one-on-one interview at the Embassy (some consulates may not require the in-person interview) and they will send you your passport a few days later through the mail, with the visa in it.
> 
> Once you arrive in Greece, you must visit a specific public hospital and get a chest x-ray and a TB test, and go back to have the TB test read, and pick up a certificate from the hospital. Then you have to have your proof of insurance translated by the official translation service of the government. Together with a fee (several hundred euros), you file another application with the government, who give you a piece of blue paper with your photo on it. This piece of paper is proof that you have applied to live in Greece legally - but it is not an actual permit and all you can do with it is prove, on demand of the authorities, that you are not illegal. It is not right to work. At some point, and it's up to you to keep calling and asking, they will issue the actual residence permit. You have to go with your passport and they will put a sticker in your passport.
> 
> There is a huge backlog and it takes months. It's supposed to take 2 months. I have had my blue paper since September and it's now June and I still haven't received it. Mine was only for one year anyway, meaning it would expire in September, so even if I do get it, it will only be valid for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm reapplying in a few weeks for a different (5 year) permit on the basis of being married to my Greek husband which is a totally different process, but for you, you would do the above, unless you choose to adopt Greek citizenship.
> 
> Given the circumstances, I think you'd be absolutely crazy not to. It won't affect your US citizenship, and it's your right to do so.
> 
> All of that aside --------
> 
> You probably don't need to take the Greek exam IF you still have your Greek diploma. It's required of Greek citizens IF they have graduated from a foreign high school. So as long as you can produce your diploma in combination with your new Greek citizenship, you should be okay.
> 
> But it's not a big deal to take the exam - it's not expensive. The main problem with it is that it's only once a year and you have to wait four months for the certificate.




Thanks so much for sending me all this! I'm going to print it out so I remember some things. 

But, basically if I were to decide on moving let's say within the year or two I can keep my U.S. citizenship and choose to adopt the Greek citizenship, (meaning I'll have dual citizenship?) and I won't need to start any application process through the Greek Embassy here, right? In other words can I take my husband, kids and myself (we all have American passports, of course) and pack it up and go when ready?

You see, last time I was in Greece (my mom had already bought her apartment in Thessaloniki) I could come and go back and forth (U.S. to Greece, Greece to U.S.) without any problem. Although, I do remember going to the police station with my Greek tautothta for something.

And, as far as the exam goes I'd still love to go for it, because I believe on a previous post you said something about teaching in a University upon passing a Level 4? If I remember correctly. Forgive me if I'm wrong.


----------



## wka

<<But, basically if I were to decide on moving let's say within the year or two I can keep my U.S. citizenship and choose to adopt the Greek citizenship, (meaning I'll have dual citizenship?)>>

The US government is not involved and you can have dual citizenship. However, you will have to use only one passport on each trip. So if you are traveling to and from Greece, use your Greek passport on entry and departure. If you are traveling to and from Canada, use your US passport on entry and departure. Don't mix and match.

<<and I won't need to start any application process through the Greek Embassy here, right?>> 

You still will, because you'll have to apply for citizenship, but that's an entirely different process and I'm sorry but I'm not familiar with it, since I have absolutely no connection to Greece (of a family nature).

<<In other words can I take my husband, kids and myself (we all have American passports, of course) and pack it up and go when ready?>>

Only if your husband and children also have Greek citizenship and passports. Otherwise, each of them will need to go through the entire process in my previous post.

<<You see, last time I was in Greece (my mom had already bought her apartment in Thessaloniki) I could come and go back and forth (U.S. to Greece, Greece to U.S.) without any problem. Although, I do remember going to the police station with my Greek tautothta for something.>>

You can still come to Greece as a tourist for up to 3 months out of each 6 month period, but during that time it would be illegal if you worked. Greece is very strict about this stuff. The police station is no longer a major player, as I said in my previous posts, the system has changed dramatically. You will need to come to terms with that and act accordingly.

<<And, as far as the exam goes I'd still love to go for it, because I believe on a previous post you said something about teaching in a University upon passing a Level 4? If I remember correctly. Forgive me if I'm wrong.>>

Well, not exactly. Each level (there are 4 of them) has three levels of passing (καλώς, λίαν καλώς, άριστα). To teach at a Greek university, in addition to citizenship, you would also need to have άριστα on Level 4 (just passing is not good enough). You probably don't need such a high level for teaching English (someone else on another post on this forum says Level 3 although didn't specify καλώς, λίαν καλώς, or άριστα).


----------



## pavdel

*Greek language certification*

The same institution has a special exam that is for " Professional Purposes" and corresponds to level A. 

This is organised 3 times per year by the same institute and there are affiliated exam centers all around the EU and in the US.

For professional reasons in my opinion nobody will require a certificate for Greek since they can see that somebody has a good command of the language. Its mostly necessary applying for a public job or participating on public vocational training


----------



## scoobie

Hi
I just wanted to bump this thread up for anyone who may be interested in sitting this exam this year. 
Worth doing, but be sure you are comfortable with the Greek you know and the level you choose, I passed last year but wished I had taken some lessons to prepare me for the exam.
Good luck to all


----------



## Irish_Mammy

*Proficiency exams*

Hi,
I'm not sure if you are still on here, but thanks so much for the very helpful email, I know it was last year, how did you get on?

I didn't know that about the exams only being done once a year, so thanks for that, I might try to get no 1 under my belt this year, no idea what level but Im guessing level 1.

Thanks again, 
C


----------



## wka

Hi, sorry for the late reply.

I got my score although since it was sent to a different address and they held it for me I actually don't know how long it took them to mail it out! But I scored "arista" (the highest score) on the Level Δ (4) exam. Sounds great, right? Well... according to my husband (I haven't looked into this yet) they've just CHANGED THE WHOLE THING.

Apparently last year was the last time they were doing the Level A, B, Γ, Δ system. Now it's A1, A2, B1, B2, Γ1, Γ2. Apparently the exam I took (the old Δ') corresponds to the new Γ1, which means it's no longer the highest level. If I want to have the highest level, I have to take the Γ2, which is supposedly harder than the Δ. I can't do it this year, as I'm living on a speck in the Aegean, but I do plan to do it at some point, maybe next year as we may be living in Athens next year anyway.

Also, my husband also said that there is some other new exam which is being offered - I will ask him for more details - but it's in Greek and it deals with history of Greece and maybe literature too? And anyway it's another title worth getting as it may become a citizenship requirement at some point (this again is based on what my husband said, I really have no idea). In any case, I would love to take that exam too, and if I do, I will certainly post about it.


----------



## wka

If you click on the link in my first post on this thread, you will find all the up to date info on the exam... turns out my husband was right... I guess I have to get to studying again ... but for 2012 I think!


----------



## tryyourbest

Hello,

Glad I found this forum. I've read through the posts but I'm still struggling.

Basically I want to teach in September. In order to teach in a frontistirio the education department have stated that you need some command of the Greek language - this is echoed here although not everyone seems to agree?

I did the 'A' level exam in September. However as I said it was to teach - I took the Greek for business exam, I don't think this is the same as the other (OLD) 'A' level.

To be honest it was more difficult than I had been studying for although I didn't have to write anything. Compared to the 'A' level in the HAU books, it seemed to be more advanced, I would say at least the 'B' level. 

So I passed that level, (λίαν καλώς), and I also did the CPE (basically I felt like the first native speaker to do this - it was hard, and the oral examiner was under the impression that I shouldn't do it!) Thankfully I passed that with an A. This is basically to cover the fact that my English degree is a Bsc (Hons). So they don't believe you can teach with such a degree.

Now my problem is we have been told in a very vague way that I may need the third level to teach. This level is Γ - and it is not easy, in fact i have two months and personally I think I'm off the grade - at this point I'm struggling with the two εκθέσεις you have to write (2 in 80 minutes 400 words).

Because the requirements have been so vague - we were going to send my paper work with the 'A' level certificate and see what happens.

Does anybody know exactly what level I need. I have read that the level required to teach is easy - but is it easy because their Greek is more fluent?

Is the new Γ1 level easier than the old Γ level I'm studying for at the moment...

I actually thought from a standing start I was doing okay with Greek, I'd worked here in a private company (EEEK) for 3 years out of my 5 on Greek soil, but I'm starting to think I may have dropped behind with the language - I don't know...

If anyone can help - I'd be willing to chat on the phone if someone fancies it, or on Skype or something!

_*
Sorry I actually missed the posts above that the Γ1 level is harder than the old Δ level?????*_


Regards


----------



## tryyourbest

Ok found this now after looking for a couple of months - but I think it's new...

greeklanguage.gr/certification/node/130

There's the levels so do I need B1 or Γ1...

When the ministry says level 3 what do they mean?

Thanks


----------



## mariek

tryyourbest said:


> Ok found this now after looking for a couple of months - but I think it's new...
> 
> greeklanguage.gr/certification/node/130
> 
> There's the levels so do I need B1 or Γ1...
> 
> When the ministry says level 3 what do they mean?
> 
> Thanks



Have you spoken to an specific frontistirio or are you going off what the Greek Education Ministry says? I work in a frontistirio and have no Greek language qualifications. I take the language classes provided by the EU for immigrants but am no where near fluent as I haven't been here very long. 

When I moved here I applied directly to a frontistirio with only my resume (in English). They gave me a brief teaching test (again, in English) and I began working a few weeks later. My point is, check with the frontistirio for whom you plan to work to see what they require because it varies. 

Good luck!


----------



## tryyourbest

mariek said:


> Have you spoken to an specific frontistirio or are you going off what the Greek Education Ministry says? I work in a frontistirio and have no Greek language qualifications. I take the language classes provided by the EU for immigrants but am no where near fluent as I haven't been here very long.
> 
> When I moved here I applied directly to a frontistirio with only my resume (in English). They gave me a brief teaching test (again, in English) and I began working a few weeks later. My point is, check with the frontistirio for whom you plan to work to see what they require because it varies.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks!

They are all saying they need the licence when I went in September last year - and the licence requires you to have a particular level of Greek competency...

It's the level required that's confusing me...

People are saying it's easy - but the practice papers for the old 'Γ' level are anything but - they're not impossible, but I'm probably boderline pass to be honest...

But it may be that the new B2 level is easier - but the ministry sent me the old Γ level papers...

So you know it's obviously slightly confusing - when did you start work, perhaps it was before they changed the rules?

All I know is that no one would even consider me, and i thought it would be fairly straightforward...


----------



## mariek

tryyourbest said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are all saying they need the licence when I went in September last year - and the licence requires you to have a particular level of Greek competency...
> 
> It's the level required that's confusing me...
> 
> People are saying it's easy - but the practice papers for the old 'Γ' level are anything but - they're not impossible, but I'm probably boderline pass to be honest...
> 
> But it may be that the new B2 level is easier - but the ministry sent me the old Γ level papers...
> 
> So you know it's obviously slightly confusing - when did you start work, perhaps it was before they changed the rules?
> 
> All I know is that no one would even consider me, and i thought it would be fairly straightforward...




I began working October of 2009. It may be because I live in an area with very few native English speakers. I hope someone can help you figure this all out.


----------



## tryyourbest

Ok,,,

Writing here gave me a shot in the arm. The level you require to work in a school of English is B2.

greeklanguage.gr/certification/node/101

There are some practice exams - and they are easier than the Γ level I'm studying with...
or at least on first glance they appear to be...

So sorry everybody for droning on, it's as if I'd be looking for the answers for 3 months and suddenly it all came together.

I bet there's a thread about it? Maybe it should be a sticky...

It would be good if someone could confirm how some φροντιστήρια require a licence and others don't - ah this in Greece though!

:clap2:


----------



## tryyourbest

I'm taking the B2 in May - I hope they're fairly lenient in the marking. LOL.


----------



## wka

Try - study by reading newspapers - that's the best way.


----------



## tryyourbest

WKA,

Thanks - which exam did you enter, it doesn't seem to bear any relation to the old Γ level or the new Β2 level?

It sounds more like the English CPE - putting paragraphs in order etc? I've never seen an exercise in 10 years of past papers where you have to put a paragraph in order.

You said that most people had finished two essays in 30 minutes - that's amazing I can finish two, but need the full quota of time...

In the new exam you have to do a listening comprehension and take notes - this is really, really hard. 

I'm just reading that the exam was easy - perhaps it's about the period of time they've been in Greece studying?

I see it as anything other than difficult...it's not basic Greek...Is it the same exam...!?

Chris


----------



## wka

Try - sorry for the late reply, I don't have internet anymore! I did the old Δ level, which is equivalent to the current Γ1 level, and easier than the Γ2 level, of course. Yes, we had to put paragraphs in order but it was REALLY easy - you couldn't get it wrong if you could read the paragraphs. We had listening comprehension in the old exam too of course but we didn't have to take notes, just answer questions about the conversations we heard (they were all radio interview type situations). In the exam I took last year, we had reading comprehension, listening comprehension, speaking, and writing - pretty standard stuff, although what exercises they put you through vary with every exam. The bottom line is that if you can communicate at the level at which you are being tested, you will not find any of the exercises difficult - but if you are testing at an inappropriate level, it will show in your score. I hope that makes sense. As for my personal level, I am totally fluent in Greek, I've been studying it for years, so you should not be surprised that I would find it easy - if you find yourself struggling to understand newspaper articles, you definitely don't want to take the Γ levels - there's no advantage to taking a high level and scoring poorly - much better to take a lower level and score high, and then study for a higher level for next year, I think.


----------



## lindavdriet

I am planning to take level 1 test next year can you please tell me more about it?


----------



## wka

Lindavriet - I have never taken Level A1 (I presume that's what you mean by "level 1") so I can't give you specifics, but I'm sure if you read the posts about the tests in general, you will find the answers to most common questions; and try clicking the link for more info as that is the site that handles the exams. Just remember, you're being tested in four areas: how well you understand when other people are talking to each other, how well you understand when reading a text, how well you can write a text, and how well you can make yourself understood when speaking to others. You don't want to neglect any of these areas -- most people have one or two areas that they're better at than others, so if you can identify which areas you need to work on you can focus your studying better.

Maybe someone here has taken the Level A1 exam and can help you with more specifics.


----------



## lindavdriet

thank you for the info I will def do more research


----------

